

Ask HN: Someone please make this app - Universal dashboard - sendos

Everyday on my iPhone and/or laptop, I check:<p>* Email, Stocks, Weather, Google Analytics, News, Facebook, Twitter, etc<p>I wish there was an app for the iPhone or a program for the laptop that I just open, it automatically logs in to all the services, and then shows the latest updates from each service in a separate page, which I swipe (on the iPhone) or click (on the laptop) to get to the next page.<p>Having to open one app, see the updates, close/minimize it, open the next app, see the updates, close/minimize it, etc, is annoying.<p>Are there any apps/programs out there that do this?<p>How do you guys handle this problem?
======
Eddwo
Get an android phone instead, it has stocks, news, weather etc. widgets right
on the home screen.

~~~
sendos
Do you have to open each of them in turn, or can you see results scrolling in
real time?

~~~
Eddwo
They update themselves in real time, if you have several you would have them
on different pages of the home screen and would need to swipe accross them to
see them all. (not sure if that's the right terminology, I mostly use an
iPhone too)

------
chubs
Can't 'Consume' do most of this kind of stuff with its recipes?

